

Bypass Quora signup wall by appending "?share=1" to URL - wsr

Is this common knowledge? Pretty useful for the folks that don&#x27;t know this, like me.<p>Try it yourself:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;Working-at-Google-1&#x2F;Whats-the-worst-part-about-working-at-Google<p>vs.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;Working-at-Google-1&#x2F;Whats-the-worst-part-about-working-at-Google?share=1
======
eknkc
My solution: Bypass Quora signup wall by avoiding Quora entirely.

~~~
yuvadam
Yet another expertsexchange.com just with some added hype.

~~~
brandonhsiao
Take care to add the hyphen between experts and exchange, or it becomes a
different set of words! ;)

(I never realized that till someone pointed it out. I always wondered why they
had the ugly hyphen.)

~~~
lucasarruda
Funny thing is: the didn't always have that!

------
judofyr
They've even mentioned it on their blog: [http://blog.quora.com/Making-
Sharing-Better](http://blog.quora.com/Making-Sharing-Better)

> Open any Quora URL. If you come across a Quora link anywhere and you want to
> read it without being asked to join Quora, you can add the text "?share=1"
> to the end of the URL. Example: [http://www.quora.com/Hostage-
> Situations/What-does-it-feel-li...](http://www.quora.com/Hostage-
> Situations/What-does-it-feel-like-to-be-a-hostage-negotiator?share=1)

------
Shank
What I don't understand is why Quora was/is loved by people like the Facebook
team after how much they go through to make using their site difficult for end
users. The fact that they require you to log in via a social account just to
see answers is very similar to the crap experts exchange is by requiring a
paid account.

There was a time when I thought it was a better Q&A site, but they
continuously make it worse and worse with workarounds like this for the simple
act of viewing a page entirely.

~~~
pwg
You answered your own question:

> What I don't understand is why Quora was/is loved by people like the
> Facebook team ... The fact that they require you to log in __via a social
> account__

Quora "furthers" facebook by requiring a facebook account, so naturally the
facebook team will "love" it. It furthers their (facebook's) business
interests.

------
himal
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6300856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6300856)

------
strict9
Quora is one of the most heinous sites on the internet because I know there is
useful information but will hit a trap as soon as I click.

How do they get away with gaming Google search results like this? Why is
Google complicit in this shady practice? I don't want walled gardens appearing
in search results.

------
creativeone
The quality of Quora's ecosystem should not be judged by it's signup wall.

~~~
strict9
Yes it should. An ecosystem is just that, the whole thing. Some golden nuggets
wrapped in excrement is still a ball of excrement.

------
ivank
[https://userscripts.org/scripts/show/159399](https://userscripts.org/scripts/show/159399)
does this automatically

